# running aokp milestone, dd2 att build... where is performance tweak in controls



## hawkwilliam (May 3, 2013)

cant find overclock... anyone? used to be under performance, in rom controls


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

having this same problem with AOKP 4/26 nightly on the d2vzw. anyone know what happened to it?


----------

